# Do I buy shirts then take them to a screener?



## sandkid1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm looking to have shirts printed. Is it wise to buy shirts wholesale and then take 

them to a screen shop? Do they allow this? If not,will they order and print exactly 

what shirts I need? How does this all work? Thank you o'helpful-ones! SK1


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Some will allow you to bring in t-shirts and some won't.

Some will mark up their printing prices if you bring in your own shirts (since you cut into their profits by bringing your own garment), some won't.

Some will print on whatever shirts you ask for, some won't.

You just have to shop around to find the printer that meets all your needs


----------



## sandkid1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks again Rodney for spreading the knowledge-SK1


----------



## Cousty (Jun 19, 2007)

Most printers will offer contract services where you provide artwork and t-shirts, and the printers will give you a discount on printing. You should set up the administrative end of the deal, then you can ship from your suppliers directly to your printers and it will save you a trip. Contracts with printers can be very very valuable.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cousty said:


> Most printers will offer contract services where you provide artwork and t-shirts, and the printers will give you a discount on printing. You should set up the administrative end of the deal, then you can ship from your suppliers directly to your printers and it will save you a trip. Contracts with printers can be very very valuable.


If you are planning to sell screenprinting services you should definitely save money by finding a good printer and buying your own shirts. If you just want them for yourself, you probably won't save anything by buying them yourself. I called my competition to price something and the quote was $7.00 each for shirts and printing. When I asked about bringing in the shirts myself, the cost for printing was $6. Needless to say, you can't find a good colored t-shirt for a dollar so I wouldn't have saved at all.


----------



## sandkid1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you all for the help lowering my bottomline!

 SK1


----------

